

French actor Gérard Depardieu, fighting 75% income tax, gets Russian citizenship - bitcartel
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/world/actor-gerard-depardieu-in-france-tax-fight-gets-russian-citizenship/article6890886

======
DodgyEggplant
Depardieu brought France a lot of money from international markets, not to
mention fame and culture. And he gave a lot of fun and joyful moments to
millions. Much, much more good than the French bureaucracy which this super-
extra tax is supposed to fund.

------
ferrantim
The 75% tax is definitely punitive. I am a huge Francophile but the French are
so frustrating, always missing the difference between the symptom and disease.

